# Official Final Lea Transport List, CHECK IN HERE



## AquaClaraCanines

FRIDAY
Tampa, FL to Jacksonville, FL - AquaClaraCanines, (Jenna) 5.0 hours
Jenna and Carol will meet at ________?_________

Jacksonville, FL to St. George, SC- Beaushel (Carol) 4 hours
Carol and Marjory will meet at _______?____________

St. George, SC to Dunn, NC- Augustus' Mom (Marjory) 3.5 hours
Marjory and Mary will meet at ______?____________

Dunn, NC to Durham, NC - Nala's Mom (Mary) 1.0 hours
FRIDAY NIGHT with Nala's Mom (Mary)


SATURDAY
Durham, NC to Richmond, VA - Nala's Mom (Mary) 3.25 hours
Mary and Nicole&Zach will meet at ______?___________

Richmond, VA to Baltimore, MD - Nicole&Zach ( ? )
Nicole&Zach and Char will meet at _________?_____________

Baltimore, MD - ?? NJ - Rachel's Mom (Char)
Char and Adrienne will meet at __________?________________

Chesapeake House Rest stop outside of Baltimore, MD to her home in NJ - JellyBean's mom (Adrienne)
SATURDAY NIGHT with Adrienne


SUNDAY
Jellybean’s mom will meet Sunny Delight at the NJ Turnpike – Jellybean’s mom

NJ Turnpike in NJ to Southbury, CT – Sunny Delight
SunnyD and Patty/Kim will meet at Exit 15 in Southbury

Southbury, CT to Enfield, CT - Faith's Mommy & Kimm (Patty & Kim)
Patty/Kimm and Barb will meet at Barb's home

Enfield, CT to Worcester, MA – bwoz (Barb) 1.45 hours
Barb and Megan will meet ________?______

Worcester, MA - Portsmouth, NH - Megan B (Megan) 2.0 hours CONFIRMED
Megan and Margo will meet in Portsmouth near the Circle

Portsmouth, NH - Old Orchard Beach, ME (Pier) - EddieME (Margo) 1.5 hours CONFIRMED
Margo and Mary will meet at the OOB Pier

Old Orchard Beach, ME (Pier) to Brewer, ME - LibertyME (Mary) 3.5 hours CONFIRMED
Mary and Rob will meet at Mary's home

Brewer, ME to Calais, ME - Oakly's Dad (Rob) 2.5 hours CONFIRMED
SUNDAY NIGHT with Rob

MONDAY
Playing with Oakly

TUESDAY
Carraig (Betty), Lea's forever mom picks her up in Calais and takes her HOME!!

BACK UP LIST
DMS - Massachusetts
Angel Kody - New Jersey
Old Gold Mum2001 - MA/CT line
Cubbysan - Franklin, Massachusetts
Swanolck - CT


----------



## LibertyME

LibertyME - CONFIRMED
I will pick up from EddieMe in Old Orchard Beach, ME at the Pier on Sunday
I will drive to my home in Brewer, ME


----------



## Joe

Thanks again for doing it guys, I am very proud of everyone involved and I am happy to have such great forum members.
Joe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Confirmed, I will drive Lea to Carol at a not yet determined 95 exit by noon on Friday


----------



## Oaklys Dad

*Brewer Maine to Calais Maine (Canadian Border) Confirmed*

I'll be picking up Lea at LibertyME's (Mary) house on Sunday and driving home to Calais. [Confirmed]


----------



## EddieME

EddieME - CONFIRMED
All set with Megan and Mary!


----------



## Carraig

I'm picking her up in Calais


----------



## Heidi36oh

You guy's are great.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Jenna, you are super and need a big congratulations. Oh to be your young age again and free to do whatever you wish. I congratulate you for organizing Lea's transport and all the fostering you do. Wish I was down your way to help with this transport. 10 hours total - back and forth stinks. GO GIRL:wavey:


----------



## Faith's mommy

confirmed - Kimm and I will pick up Lea in Southbury sometime late Sunday morning and bring her to Enfield.


----------



## EddieME

Faith's mommy said:


> confirmed - Kimm and I will pick up Lea in Southbury sometime late Sunday morning and bring her to Enfield.


How long is that? Time wise


----------



## Faith's mommy

i would guess an hour and 15 minutes or so


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I am working out some arrangements to meet *bwoz* (barb) somewhere near Worcester MA and getting her to Megan closer to the NH border.


----------



## EddieME

gold'nchocolate said:


> I am working out some arrangements to meet *bwoz* (barb) somewhere near Worcester MA and getting her to Megan closer to the NH border.


The Worcester MA to OOB ME times are nicely padded. 
Straight driving it's only two hours.

I just hope we can get Oakly's Dad back to Calais before Midnight Sunday.....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

CONFIRMED

I will meet Carol at exit 77 in St. George, SC. 
I will meet Mary at exit 73 in Dunn, NC.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

EddieME said:


> The Worcester MA to OOB ME times are nicely padded.
> Straight driving it's only two hours.
> 
> I just hope we can get Oakly's Dad back to Calais before Midnight Sunday.....


That would be nice but I'm pretty familiar with the road. It sounds like we have a pretty good communication chain set up so it there are people that are ahead or behind schedule we can adjust as necessary.


----------



## bwoz

I wasn't going to respond til I got definites, but GoldnChoc offered to meet near Worcester and then bring Lea to MeganB so she didn't have to back travel. I haven't heard yet from Megan so not sure how she feels. Either way it doesn't matter to me because it's not much of a time difference. Megan if you're out there, let us know


----------



## gold'nchocolate

bwoz said:


> I wasn't going to respond til I got definites, but GoldnChoc offered to meet near Worcester and then bring Lea to MeganB so she didn't have to back travel. I haven't heard yet from Megan so not sure how she feels. Either way it doesn't matter to me because it's not much of a time difference. Megan if you're out there, let us know


I heard from Megan earlier and she is happy to cut off some of the travel time that she will have. I haven't heard from her since then but I will get in touch with her again. Megan...yoo hooo :wave:...you out there?


----------



## BeauShel

Jenna,
There is a new rest area at exit 331 I can meet you there or if you want to stop at a exit somewhere else there is exit 318 that is not as crowded and has the outlet mall so there is a big parking lot not crowded that we can exchange. Just let me know which sounds better to you.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I'm curious...what's this all about?? Please, clue me in!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Caryn, I rescued a senior Golden and am sending her to a new home in Canada to someone wanting a senior (there are none up there in need). 

And Carol, which exit is further out of the city, less confusing, etc... That's the one I want  LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I'm curious...what's this all about?? Please, clue me in!


Check this thread 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27105


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Bon voyage Lea and all her driving angels!!! I wish all of you clear weather, green lights and rest stops just where you need 'em! :wavey:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I am making a CD of music for this journey! I'll never forget it...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Again you all are so GREAT to help sweet Lea onto her new life! Bless you all.


----------



## BeauShel

AquaClaraCanines said:


> And Carol, which exit is further out of the city, less confusing, etc... That's the one I want  LOL


These exits are actually south of Jacksonville near St Augustine. I said the 318 because the Outlet center parking lot is huge with grass and not crowded at all. Just look online at the spots and let me know. If you see one better let me know.


----------



## Nala's Mom

Confirmed to pick Lea up at exit 73 on I-95 on Friday night and bring her home. 

It seems that the VA-Maryland leg will now be me, Nicole&Zach and Jellybean's Mom but that's not confirmed yet. If this is the case I will meet Nicole&Zack at a rest stop at mile marker 107 on I 95 (half an hour north of Richmond) and then she will be on her way to Baltimore. If Rachel's Mom splits Nicole&Zack's leg than we will probably move our meeting place south of Richmond. Hopefully this can be sorted out tomorrow.


----------



## katieanddusty

Wow, this is awesome!!!


----------



## Megan B

*Barb & Cathy*

Hi - I apologize for not seeing your threads last night.
In terms of the Worcestor, MA to Portsmouth, NH leg, its not a problem for me, it about 4 hrs round trip. I'm guessing it would be about 3 hrs round trip for Cathy. Instead of having Lea switch off people and cars yet one more time lets leave the schedule as is, I TOTALLY appreciate the offer to reduce my drive time though, thank you! The only other option is that I would come off the tranpsort list and Cathy could replace me and I would be the back up in case something happened. 
That said, maybe one of the members from the MA area can suggest a safe meeting place to trade her off in Worcestor? 
Thank you!


----------



## DMS

I'm all set on stand by for the Worcester to Old Orchard Beach legs.. MeganB & EddieMe have my contact information if needed. Good luck to all! Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Megan B said:


> Hi - I apologize for not seeing your threads last night.
> In terms of the Worcestor, MA to Portsmouth, NH leg, its not a problem for me, it about 4 hrs round trip. I'm guessing it would be about 3 hrs round trip for Cathy. Instead of having Lea switch off people and cars yet one more time lets leave the schedule as is, I TOTALLY appreciate the offer to reduce my drive time though, thank you! The only other option is that I would come off the tranpsort list and Cathy could replace me and I would be the back up in case something happened.
> That said, maybe one of the members from the MA area can suggest a safe meeting place to trade her off in Worcestor?
> Thank you!


Megan, 
I can suggest one if I know which route you will be coming into the area. I could pick a convenient one for both you and Barb without either of you having to come to the downtown area.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

DMS said:


> I'm all set on stand by for the Worcester to Old Orchard Beach legs.. MeganB & EddieMe have my contact information if needed. Good luck to all! Can't wait to see the pictures


I think I have already asked you this but where in MA are you located? I'm hoping to meet the transport to get pictures even if I don't do any driving.


----------



## bwoz

OK Cathy and Megan, I replied to your pms but it looks like this may be all set now. So if I am understanding correctly, I am meeting Megan in Worcester?


----------



## DMS

Goldnchocolate - I'm in Lowell... right off 495 so I think Lea will be coming through my town!!. My son lives in Worcester and I'm probably going to be in there at some point on Sunday... hoping the timing works out so I get to me a few of you


----------



## Megan B

Yes, Barb, you will meet me in Worcestor. We are still nailing down a safe place, Cathy is going to help us with that and we can talk thru pm.


----------



## Kzwicker

I too am really proud to be part of a community that works so well together. You guys are awsome! All of the team work and dedication is just really amazing. You guys are really good people!


----------



## Penny'smom

I'm so glad you are able to do this. You are making one Golden and one man VERY HAPPY.

I'm proud to say I type with you all.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*sorry*

sorry I am going to have back out of the transport due to our having an accident monday night that totalled our car, spent the night in the hospital being observed for a concussion but am okay, and luckily rachel was not in the car, so she is fine...sorry all


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh no! I hope you are feeling better, and I'm sorry to hear about your car!!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh no! I hope you are feeling better, and I'm sorry to hear about your car!!!!


me too...it was a hit and run but luckily we were able to get the tag and the police found the person....I am so upset...and sorry for disappointing everyone.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

All that matters is that you are okay!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Rachel's Mom said:


> me too...it was a hit and run but luckily we were able to get the tag and the police found the person....I am so upset...and sorry for disappointing everyone.....


What a scare. Glad you are going to be fine.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

thanks jenna and rob....it was scary....but was just thankful it wasn't worse.....good luck with the transport...and I am so sorry for having to back out....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I believe we are covered with Nicole and JB's Mom


----------



## Rachel's Mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I believe we are covered with Nicole and JB's Mom


that's good then, going back to bed, still have a raging headache...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Is Lea going to be traveling with a crate?


----------



## Carraig

Gosh RM, don't worry about it. Lea is finding her way north, and I'm sure would offer you a lick if you were there. I'm glad they got the person responsible, so they don't do it to someone else. A car is just some metal. But Rachel needs someone to hand out her chow.

I've had a concussion. Not fun. The headaches can be brutal but it will get better.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Oh Char!! I'm so glad you are ok!!!

Everyone- I'v emessaged Nala's mom and Nicole to figure out the NC to MD leg. I'll let you all know when final.

Thanks!


----------



## BeauShel

RachelsMom,
I am so glad that you are going to be ok, that is the most important thing. Just take care of yourself and we are covered on the transport. Rachel needs her mommy more. Thank goodness they caught the idiot.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So is everyone ready to get this golden train out of the station tomorrow??  Should be fun watching the forum this weekend.


----------



## Carraig

I have already put the cooler in my trunk so I can grocery shop in Calais. The back seat "cover", leash, collar, and toys are sitting on my counter. Just watching the weather forecast. It's pretty good till Monday and they're hinting at snow.


----------



## Nala's Mom

Everyone - remember the Dasani water idea. That should make it much easier on her stomach 

Nicole&Zack - PLEASE let me know if you got my PM about where we should meet Saturday morning and if the time I suggested is alright for you!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'll try to remember that. Although she's used to my water, so switching her to bottled would be actually more of a shock maybe? I guess I could mix them. She seems to have an iron gut, though. Even with a dramatic, extreme food change, and treats and cat food, she has not once had a loose movement


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

How exciting! I can't wait to watch this weekend and see this miracle unfold on this forum. What angels you all are!:smooch: I only wish I were closer so I could help as well.

PS. There will be pics to document Lea's journey home, right?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes. I am encouraging everyone to take pics of eachother w/Lea as they swap.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I don't know if we have that brand of water? We must because I know we buy a brand made by Pepsi.

I'll take a photo of Patty if she had a camera. I HATE having photos taken. My camera is broken...


----------



## Hali's Mom

Jenna, early to bed early to rise. No talking to Hooch into the wee hours. You need your rest for this big job. Congrats to you and all, what a great undertaking you have done.:wavey: Can't wait to hear from everyone.Kathi


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Wishing you all smooth sailing and LOTS of golden fun. Can't wait for updates and pics. Jenna........ you're an angel for doing this !!!!!


----------



## Carraig

The forecast in New Brunswick for Monday is snow :bawling: If that is still the word on Sunday, I'll have to wait until Tuesday to head for Calais.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Rob will just get a day of Lea!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Won't I be turning some heads walking Lea and Oakly down the streets on Monday! :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

take some pics, Rob, you take great pics.


----------



## Pointgold

Kimm said:


> I don't know if we have that brand of water? We must because I know we buy a brand made by Pepsi.
> 
> I'll take a photo of Patty if she had a camera. I HATE having photos taken. My camera is broken...


 
I travel with distilled water, which I buy in 1 and 3 gallon containers. It is far less expensive than bottled water and safe and innocuous for all dogs.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Rob, you are great too to take on the "temporary" foster of Lea, I'm sure her parents will be anxiously watching the weather channel. Thanks for all you are doing to make this happen for a great girl who needs a forever and FINAL home.:smooch:


----------



## Judi

*I am sorry I couldn't help.*

I am flying out very early tomorrow morning.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Megan B said:


> Yes, Barb, you will meet me in Worcestor. We are still nailing down a safe place, Cathy is going to help us with that and we can talk thru pm.


I have the perfect place for you both to meet :wavey:. So easy for you both to get to. It's on the Worcester, Millbury townline. I hate to have you go into downtown Worcester and it's not necessary. I sent both bwoz (Barb) and Megan B (Megan) a PM to see if this is acceptable to you both. I'll wait to hear from you.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Good luck on your trip tomorrow, Jenna. Did you ever find anyone to help cut some of your travel time? I can't wait to watch this unfold over the weekend.


----------



## bwoz

Cathy thanks for your location suggestion. Megan has also mentioned Hopkingon MA so I researched a little and there is a grocery store plaza right off of exit 21A and it is closed on Sundays so there should be plenty of room. I'm waiting to hear back from Megan on how she feels about that so we can hopefully confirm for everyone soon.........Jenna, good luck tomorrow and drive carefully!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Faith's mommy said:


> confirmed - Kimm and I will pick up Lea in Southbury sometime late Sunday morning and bring her to Enfield.


And *confirmed* that I, Sunny Delight, will pick her up at the Marriott at exit 8A of the NJ Turnpike at 8:00 am on Sunday morning and will meet Faith's Mommy and Kimm at exit 15 of Route 84 at the dog park in Southbury, CT. I expect to be there by, um, 10:30? I can googlemap that to get a more accurate time. I don't expect traffic. I'll be bringing Sunny and Mister with me!


----------



## Sunny Delight

gold'nchocolate said:


> I have the perfect place for you both to meet :wavey:. So easy for you both to get to. It's on the Worcester, Millbury townline. I hate to have you go into downtown Worcester and it's not necessary. I sent both bwoz (Barb) and Megan B (Megan) a PM to see if this is acceptable to you both. I'll wait to hear from you.


Is it the Big Y plaza? Or Mrs. Mack's Bakery? They should stop at Building 19 while they are in the area!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Sunny Delight said:


> And *confirmed* that I, Sunny Delight, will pick her up at the Marriott at exit 8A of the NJ Turnpike at 8:00 am on Sunday morning and will meet Faith's Mommy and Kimm at exit 15 of Route 84 at the dog park in Southbury, CT. I expect to be there by, um, 10:30? I can googlemap that to get a more accurate time. I don't expect traffic. I'll be bringing Sunny and Mister with me!


That is Great Karen! If all goes smooth Lea will be able to get a glimpse of her new country before midnight on Sunday. I'll try to teach her how to deal with all the moose and polar bears on our ride across the Airline. :::


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I am in a PANIC no one has heard from Nicole!!! We need the state of VA!


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Sunny Delight said:


> Is it the Big Y plaza? Or Mrs. Mack's Bakery? They should stop at Building 19 while they are in the area!!!


Karen, they tore down the old 'Mrs. Mack's Bakery' building and put in a nice little strip mall. There is a 'Pet Barn' there and they carry Canidae ALS at a really decent price. My father loves :smooch: Building 19!!! The place that would be so easy for megan and Barb to meet at is at a friend's house who lives right next to the ramp from the Mass Pike.


----------



## Nala's Mom

We might as well continue with our plans tomorrow. I don't mind keeping her until something is figured out. 

Does anyone have Nicole&Zack's phone # so that I can try calling tomorrow morning?


----------



## Heidi36oh

You guy's are just something else, please post lost of pictures and have a safe trip, all of you, bless you all for what you're doing for Princess Lea








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Heidi I LOVE the fuzzy buttss!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I am in a PANIC no one has heard from Nicole!!! We need the state of VA!


Could Joe provide you with Nicoles Email address??


----------



## Heidi36oh

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Heidi I LOVE the fuzzy buttss!


Thanks, be careful tomorrow, keep us posted









​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I hope the State of Virginia steps up to the plate tomorrow so we can keep this train on it tracks. Any backups out there???


----------



## Heidi36oh

Come on anyone from VA to back up, wish I was closer I'd be there in a heartbeat








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Heidi36oh said:


> Come on anyone from VA to back up, wish I was closer I'd be there in a heartbeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Fuzzy Butt's​


C'mon VA peeps we could really use your help here. Let's fill in that gap and make some dreams come true here.


----------



## Nala's Mom

Bumping this up so VA people see this! I'll be doing this all day, Sorry if it gets annoying....


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I am so sorry guys, my computer went out.
Anyways......Am i still covering VA?


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I just checked my PM's...thank you guys fo not giving up on me.
I had a friend go online for me to check, but she didnt know what the heck she was doing.
I can still meet Mary in VA, but i cant drive all the way up to baltimore.
Someone has to meet me before that. 
My son has a swim meet on saturday afternoon.


----------



## EddieME

So are ACC and Lea on the road?


----------



## Nala's Mom

So how far can you drive exactly? Please give us an exit number. Then maybe someone in Maryland can take over?


----------



## Nala's Mom

Where I am meeting you is less than 25 miles from Fredricksburg just to give you an idea.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

Yeah, i just saw that.
Who am i meeting after i get lea?


----------



## Nala's Mom

Jellybeans Mom. But I think she wanted to meet the VA person in Baltimore. You probably have PMs from her. So now we need to find another person in between you. I believe she is driving the most out of anybody so we don't want to make it any longer (she lives in NJ I think)


----------



## Carraig

N&Z you were originally supposed to meet Rachel's Mom in Baltimore. If you can't go that far, please let us know how far you can go, and then we'll need someone from that general area to pick her up and continue on to Baltimore as scheduled for the meet with Rachel's Mom.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I am waiting to hear from jellybeans mom


----------



## Nala's Mom

Rachel's Mom was originally meeting me in Richmond and then taking her to Baltimore to meet Jellybeans Mom. Then when N&Z said she wanted to help, we were going to shorten Jellybeans moms drive by having N&Z go to Baltimore then Rachels Mom would take her farther North to meet Jellybeans Mom closer to NJ which is where she lives. But then Rachel's Mom got in a car accident so shes no longer involved in the transport. So then Jellybeans mom was back to driving all the way to Baltimore to meet N&Z. Now, N&Z can't drive all the way to Baltimore (can you please post how far you can drive so that maybe someone in Maryland will see it and can offer to go there) so we need to find another person between N&Z and Jellybeans Mom. 

Wow that was confusing. And I have been stressing out over this all week!


----------



## Carraig

Okay, got it now. So we need someone at least between N&Z and Baltimore, if not a little further into NJ.


----------



## Nala's Mom

Rachel's Mom got into a car accident so she can't participate in the transport anymore.


----------



## Nala's Mom

That's why it would be helpful if N&Z posted what exit she can drive to. Then if someone saw that it was close to them they would offer to pick her up and drive her to Baltimore. Maybe if you post a time instead of an exit we could figure out how far you could get her? Then I can at some point look at google maps and find the town/exit number that you could get to.


----------



## Nala's Mom

(I meant to say that I can look at google maps at some point.) 

For the moment I can not keep coming back to the computer so it will be awhile before I do that. I have a MAJOR deadline for work that I really need to finish.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Hi everyone- FYI- I left Nicole a PM letting her know that I'll pick up wherever I need to in VA. She just needs to tell me where she's driving to and I'll be there.

Nala- do you have a time you're meeting Nicole?

Thanks!


----------



## Nala's Mom

In a PM I said 10:30. Is that ok N&Z?


----------



## lovealways_jami

Just spoke with Jenna and she is passing Universal Studios as we speak. She said she has 5 dogs with her and Lea is passed out between the 2 seats. Probably dreaming of her forever home! She doesnt realize shes missing out on seeing Sea World!! All and all the trip is going good so far! Everyone cross your fingers!


----------



## Nicole&Zack

10:30 am sounds great.
I can drive to baltimore, but i have no idea to where in baltimore.
I have to go to school, so if someone could help me out out and see what place i can meet mary. I believe, i will be driving either 395 or 495 north. I will be coming from I-95 
I have called mary and left a message with my cell number as well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Nicole&Zack said:


> 10:30 am sounds great.
> I can drive to baltimore, but i have no idea to where in baltimore.
> I have to go to school, so if someone could help me out out and see what place i can meet mary. I believe, i will be driving either 395 or 495 north. I will be coming from I-95
> I have called mary and left a message with my cell number as well.


Sounds like a plan is coming together. Thanks you guys. I'm sure Lea thanks you too. Make sure "Camera" is on you packing list.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Hi Nicole- Like I said in my PM we can meet at the Maryland welcome center on 95 north mile marker 37. Just let me know how long you think it will take you from where you meet Nala to the welcome center.

Thanks!
Adrienne


----------



## bwoz

OK just want to confirm to all that I will be bringing Lea to MeganB at the Colella's Supermarket plaza in Hopkinton MA


----------



## gold'nchocolate

bwoz said:


> OK just want to confirm to all that I will be bringing Lea to MeganB at the Colella's Supermarket plaza in Hopkinton MA


I'll be part of the welcoming committee:headbang2:banana::cavalry::artydude:woot2:

I can't wait to meet you guys!!


----------



## bwoz

I can't wait to meet you ladies there either and get Lea one step closer to home :banana:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

gold'nchocolate said:


> I'll be part of the welcoming committee:headbang2:banana::cavalry::artydude:woot2:
> 
> I can't wait to meet you guys!!


Dang, I missed meeting you again!


----------



## EddieME

gold'nchocolate said:


> I'll be part of the welcoming committee:headbang2:banana::cavalry::artydude:woot2:
> 
> I can't wait to meet you guys!!


Okay, I have to ask.
From Worcester it's a straight shot up 290 to 495 - why are you guys going to Hopkington MA? 
Just curious....


----------



## bwoz

EddieME said:


> Okay, I have to ask.
> From Worcester it's a straight shot up 290 to 495 - why are you guys going to Hopkington MA?
> Just curious....


Hopkinton MA was suggested to me as a meeting place. I don't know those areas personlly so I researched and found the supermarket is right off of 495 and the plaza should be pretty empty because they're closed on Sundays. I'm not exactly sure where Megan is coming from and certainly no geography major but it's the adjoining town to Worcester from what I see. If this is bad for the transport could somebody please let me know asap?


----------



## EddieME

bwoz said:


> Hopkinton MA was suggested to me as a meeting place. I don't know those areas personlly so I researched and found the supermarket is right off of 495 and the plaza should be pretty empty because they're closed on Sundays. I'm not exactly sure where Megan is coming from and certainly no geography major but it's the adjoining town to Worcester from what I see. If this is bad for the transport could somebody please let me know asap?


Hi Barb,

I'd better bud out - looks like the locale is good for the transfer and that's what's important. 
I'm just used to blasting through to Worcester to CT via 290...old habit.
Sorry


----------



## bwoz

EddieME said:


> Hi Barb,
> 
> I'd better bud out - looks like the locale is good for the transfer and that's what's important.
> I'm just used to blasting through to Worcester to CT via 290...old habit.
> Sorry


PLEASE don't be sorry and don't butt out! This is exactly how we will all make sure Lea gets to where she needs to go safely. I would definitely want to know if we were going to be hitting delays/unsafe areas!


----------



## gold'nchocolate

EddieME said:


> Okay, I have to ask.
> From Worcester it's a straight shot up 290 to 495 - why are you guys going to Hopkington MA?
> Just curious....


Here is the route---Barb is coming from Enfield, CT. to meet up with Megan who is coming down Rt 495S from N.H. 

Exit 11A is where the 2 routes come closest to each other and that is on the Westboro/Hopkinton area. Someone mentioned Colella's market--it's just up the road from there but an even closer place is to meet at the Golden Spoon restaurant/coffee shop which is right at the 495 exit.
____________________________________________________________
Drive:154 mi – about 2 hours 34 mins

154 mi – about 2 hours 34 mins







1.Head *north* on *Enfield St/US-5* toward *Park Ave*1.6 mi
3 mins







2.Merge onto *I-91 N* via the ramp to *Springfield* Entering Massachusetts
6.8 mi
8 mins







3.Take exit *8* for *I-291 E/US-20 E* toward *Mass Pike E/I-90*0.2 mi







4.Keep *left* at the fork, follow signs for *I-291 E* and merge onto *I-291 E/US-20 E* Continue to follow I-291 E
5.0 mi
6 mins







5.Take exit *7* for *Mass. Pike E/I-90 E* toward *Boston* Partial toll road
0.8 mi
1 min







6.Merge onto *I-90 E/Massachusetts Turnpike/Mass Pike* Toll road
54.5 mi
50 mins







7.Take exit *11A* to merge onto *I-495 N* toward *N.H.-Maine* Partial toll road
40.0 mi
38 mins







8.Take exit *40B* to merge onto *I-93 N* toward *Concord NH* Partial toll road
Entering New Hampshire
44.4 mi
45 mins







9.Take exit *14* for *Loudon Rd/RT-9* toward *State Offices*0.2 mi







10.Turn *left* at *Loudon Rd/RT-9*0.3 mi
2 mins







11.Turn *left* at *Daniel Webster Hwy/N Main St/RT-9/US-202/US-3*433 ft
















To:
Concord, NH

Change address or drag marker


----------



## EddieME

I was thinking:

Southbury 84 to Hartford 84
84 to 90 Mass Pike
90 Mass Pike to Worcester/Auburn Exit Rt 290
290-395
395-495
495-95 to Portsmouth NH


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Look at this and see what you think.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&view=text&hl=en&q=85+West+main+St+Hopkinton,+MA&btnG=Search+Maps

The Golden Spoon is at 85 West Main St Hopkinton,MA and is right near the exit ramp. Barb would be coming from the MA pike, will get onto Rt 495 for a short bit and get off at *Exit 21 B*. Megan would be coming down 495 South and would also get off at *Exit 21 B*. This would enable both people to get right back on to the highway to go home without traveling on any small town roads. I'm open for any advice. My other option would be for both to meet at Exit 11 on the Mass. Pike in Millbury.


----------



## EddieME

gold'nchocolate said:


> Look at this and see what you think.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&view=text&hl=en&q=85+West+main+St+Hopkinton,+MA&btnG=Search+Maps
> 
> The Golden Spoon is at 85 West Main St Hopkinton,MA and is right near the exit ramp. Barb would be coming from the MA pike, will get onto Rt 495 for a short bit and get off at *Exit 21 B*. Megan would be coming down 495 South and would also get off at *Exit 21 B*. This would enable both people to get right back on to the highway to go home without traveling on any small town roads. I'm open for any advice. My other option would be for both to meet at Exit 11 on the Mass. Pike in Millbury.


I used to live in Upton. Yes, you are right, that exit in Hopkington is a good meeting spot.


----------



## bwoz

If it's ok, I would really like to just leave Colella's as the place to meet. Hopkinton was suggested and we went with it. Megan has verified it and I've only been able to communicate with her about three times and I am nervous that this part is going to be all confused :uhoh:. Unless everyone is uncomfortable with this plan for some reason then of course I will meet Megan wherever she needs me to meet her. But I REALLY need Megan to respond personally so I know we are on the same page.....


----------



## gold'nchocolate

bwoz said:


> If it's ok, I would really like to just leave Colella's as the place to meet. Hopkinton was suggested and we went with it. Megan has verified it and I've only been able to communicate with her about three times and I am nervous that this part is going to be all confused :uhoh:. Unless everyone is uncomfortable with this plan for some reason then of course I will meet Megan wherever she needs me to meet her. But I REALLY need Megan to respond personally so I know we are on the same page.....


Barb...I'm all set with Colella's as long as it's O.K. with you. See you :wavey: :waven Sunday.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

EddieME said:


> I used to live in Upton. Yes, you are right, that exit in Hopkington is a good meeting spot.


You did?!?!? Where about did you live? I live in the next town over...Grafton. Karen (Sunny Delight) used to live in Grafton, also.


----------



## EddieME

gold'nchocolate said:


> You did?!?!? Where about did you live? I live in the next town over...Grafton. Karen (Sunny Delight) used to live in Grafton, also.


Main St West Upton actually. I used to work in Westborough. I think I was 30 then....that was q-u-i-t-e awhile ago though....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'm home!!! Pics coming


----------



## Megan B

Just so we are all on the same page - I will meet Barb (bwoz) at Colella's in Hopkinton, MA and drive Lea to meet Margo (EddieMe) in Portsmouth.
My drive time between the two is 1 hr 26 min.
I have confirmed this with Barb thru PM and we are all set to go.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I am so excited!!! This is TRULY HAPPENING!


----------

